# User Tagging comes to UK-M !



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've setup User Tagging on UK-M

This brings several new features to the forum.

If someone mentions you in a post (by simply typing your name) you will now receive a notification. The notification will be visible in the *Notifications* drop down at the top of the page and also from the new *Mentions* tab on your profile page.

You will also receive a notification if someone *Quotes* one of your posts. The only difference from Mentions is that these appear under the new *Quotes* tab on your profile page.

Depending on your existing preferences, you may also receive email notifications for both of the above. You can opt-out of these from your *Settings* page.

1. Click *Settings *(upper-right)

2. Scroll to the bottom of the left-menu, under *User Tagging*, click *Settings*

3. Set the options as you wish and hit *Save Changes*.

Top statistics for Mentions and Quotes are visible from the *Community > User Tagging Statistics* menu at the top of the page.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> nice


testing


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> testing


B*stard lol, i was looking in other threads to see who quote me!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

But I presume that if someone mispells or abreviates someone's name then they won't be notified of their mention?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy said:


> But I presume that if someone mispells or abreviates someone's name then they won't be notified of their mention?


Correct.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can defo see that being turned off


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Good features added, been waiting for these 

do we have to prefix the name with the @ symbol as is needed on other forums or will just the username suufice?

I see a potential problem with the second option is someone has a username that is also a commonly used name/word... Katy for example?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any way of stopping double posts ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> do we have to prefix the name with the @ symbol as is needed on other forums or will just the username suufice?
> 
> I see a potential problem with the second option is someone has a username that is also a commonly used name/word... Katy for example?


At present just mentioning the username will suffice, no @ symbol is required.

If it causes problems we can change it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you put @ in front of the name, it hyperlinks to their profile.

Did it always do this ?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wish I was just 'Jane' now.. would be much easier! :lol:

sounds like a handy feature though.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Milky .. Uriel said you were a bit of a loser

and the fun begins!!!

:lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Tassotti said:


> Any way of stopping double posts ?


I've just enabled the built in double-post prevention.

Time will tell how effective it is


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Tassotti said:


> If you put @ in front of the name, it hyperlinks to their profile.
> 
> Did it always do this ?


Nope, that's part of the update - although the @ isn't necessary for someone to receive the mention notification.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol, I can see Ausbuilt getting a fair few notifications!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool. Is this going to be tapatalk compatable?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MusclesBound said:


> Lol, I can see Ausbuilt getting a fair few notifications!


well he just got one then

and so did you

haha


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> well he just got one then
> 
> and so did you
> 
> haha


Lol, pops up on your phone! Have one back


----------



## Fitso (Sep 4, 2012)

MusclesBound said:


> Lol, I can see Ausbuilt getting a fair few notifications!


I don't think members DB and Fat will have their notifications enabled for too long either.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright lorian, quite liking the new notifications for quotes. Is there anyway to change it so when you get a quote notification, when you click it it automatically takes you to the quote tab? mine defaults to the 'my activity' tab?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Alright lorian, quite liking the new notifications for quotes. Is there anyway to change it so when you get a quote notification, when you click it it automatically takes you to the quote tab? mine defaults to the 'my activity' tab?


You then need to click on the 'quotes' tab on your page. But I like the idea of it taking you directly to where it was quoted.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Katy said:


> You then need to click on the 'quotes' tab on your page. But I like the idea of it taking you directly to where it was quoted.


Yeah just saves the extra click as im a lazy git. I realise the irony of that on a fitness forum!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

onthebuild said:


> Alright lorian, quite liking the new notifications for quotes. Is there anyway to change it so when you get a quote notification, when you click it it automatically takes you to the quote tab? mine defaults to the 'my activity' tab?


I don't think that's possible at present but I'll suggest it to the coder of the tagging plugin.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah just saves the extra click as im a lazy git. I realise the irony of that on a fitness forum!


Yeah I know, I find it annoying as well! But then I'm lazy too! :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice addition mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Different subject I know but would be handy to have some sort of donation facility via PayPal..or even better membership fee for those willing to pay as A lot of work goes into running this place..


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Different subject I know but would be handy to have some sort of donation facility via PayPal..or even better membership fee for those willing to pay as A lot of work goes into running this place..


The advertisers cover the running costs. Supporting us by buying supplements from them is helpful 

Similarly, paid membership facility is something we're looking at but that would be in exchange for additional options/privileges on the board, ie people would get something in return for their money like t-shirts, exclusive deals etc.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I don't think that's possible at present but I'll suggest it to the coder of the tagging plugin.


Nice one mate. Not moaning about the new features though, they're spot on.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lxm


----------

